# QUICK HELP!!! How to make Miso Broth that tastes like the Japanese Restaurant?



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm morning sick and the most consistant thing I'm able to keep down or digest before I throw up again is strained Miso Soup from a local Japanese restaurant. It comes with sea weed and tofu which I usually love, but we strain those out and I sip the miso broth throughout the day. Only thing is, it's expensive!

Our natural health stores sell miso in refrigererated form. I've bought some before thinking, I just mix it with water, but it wasn't tasty at all.

How do I make Miso Broth that tastes like the restaurant? And, what kind of Miso do I buy (there are a million varieties!)?

(I've Ovo-Lacto Vegetarian & they don't use chicken stock or fish stock, FYI.)

Thank you!!!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

The last time someone asked a miso question, I googled and found this nice website:

http://www.purifymind.com/MisoSoup.htm

The essay lists all the different kinds of miso and then he has some recipes.

Your Japanese restaurant makes a dashi, or stock, of some kind. I don't know how they achieve that smokey flavor that is so calming, maybe with bonito flakes? Which aren't vegetarian, I know. I usually use dried mushrooms and kombu to make my dashi.

You could try a local Asian food store for other varieties of miso and kombu. Where I live there are a lot of Japanese immigrants so we have a Japanese supermarket. You can also buy instant miso soup, but that's an expensive option.

Another hint I have for you is to acquire a small suribachi, a ceramic grooved mortar that comes with a pestle. That way you can blend your miso into some water before adding it to the hot water. One problem I always have is getting the miso evenly distributed.


----------



## Arora The Explorer (Mar 31, 2005)

Great info!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

THANK YOU! That was JUST what I needed! THANK YOU!!! Great link! Great info!


----------

